# How to add this Speedcubing Forum to your webpage



## pjk (Mar 16, 2006)

Please see: http://www.speedsolving.com/linkto.php

If you are satisfied with this forum and you want to help promote it, please follow these directions, it will put a linkable banner on your webpage:






Add this code to your webpage:

```
<center>
Please click on the banner below to visit the Speedcubing Forum!
<br>
<a href='http://www.speedsolving.com' target="_blank">
<img src='http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/9885/rubikbannersmall6aq.jpg' alt='Rubiks Speedcubing Forum : Solving the Rubiks Cube : http://www.speedsolving.com'></a>
</center>
```
Or if you don't like that banner, you can place this one on your page using the code below:






```
<center>
Please click on the banner below to visit the Speedcubing Forum!
<br>
<a href='http://www.speedsolving.com' target="_blank">
<img src='http://pjkcubed.com/images/bannerrubik.jpg' alt='Rubiks Speedcubing Forum : Solving the Rubiks Cube : http://www.speedsolving.com'></a>
</center>
```
Any questions, please ask.


----------



## Scott (Mar 18, 2006)

A better way to do it would be


```
<a href='http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks' target="_new">
 <img src='http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/9885/rubikbannersmall6aq.jpg' alt='Awesome forums for Rubik's stuff.'></a>
```

The div's are un-needed, and sending to rubiks.has.it, will just redirect them to s12.invisionfree.com, so it's faster just to send them here.

Also, the breaks are un-needed and may distort a page.


----------



## pjk (Mar 18, 2006)

You're correct. Just through something together quickly. I'll edit it. Thanks.


----------



## Joël (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't know about the DIV's, but sending them to 'rubiks.has.it' does sound like a good idea to me... When I put my mouse over a link, I usually check where it's gonna send me to, and 'rubiks.has.it' looks kinda cool to me.

Just my $.02

- Jo?l.


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea, the div's can distort the page.

And the alt can show you where your going, sending to rubiks.has.it is just going to redirect you

You might prefer this Joel.


```
<a href='http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks' target="_new">
<img src='http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/9885/rubikbannersmall6aq.jpg' alt='http://www.rubiks.has.it, Rubik's speedcubing forum.'></a>
```


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

Check the top post now, what do you think? There is no problem with the redirect, it wont be any slower or anything, at least I havent experienced any problems. 
Pat


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

well, basicaly this is whats happening

First way:
CLICKED -> rubiks.has.it -> s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks

Second way:
CLICKED -> s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks

the second one just cuts out the middle man.


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

It does cut out the middle man, but if people see rubiks.has.it in the properties, they may be more interested, and we have nothing to lose by putting it there.
Pat


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 18, 2009)

Can I add this to a youtube channel? I'm for sure going to add this to Petrus-speed I love this forum.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think Youtube let's you post pictures on your channel unless you're a partner.


----------

